# iMessage se déconnecte sans arrêt sur le Mac



## laloudu77 (17 Mars 2014)

Bonsoir,

Désolée si je poste à un autre endroit alors que le topic existe déjà ^^
Voilà depuis aujourd'hui iMessage sur mon mac n'arrête pas de se connecter/déconnecter, et lorsque je veux le connecter moi-même manuellement, il se déconnecte directement, et refait son cirque connecté/déconnecté...
Je voulais savoir si cela fait ça aussi à quelqu'un d'autre ? Je n'ai pourtant rien changé aux réglages.
J'ai aussi "Déconnecté - Google" en bas de l'habituel "Jabber - Déconnecté" et je ne sais pas à quoi cela correspond...
Quelqu'un saurait-il ? 
Merci beaucoup


----------



## Mac2A (17 Mars 2014)

Bonsoir 

à tout hasard; dans "préférences" d'iMessage puis "général"

"quand je reviens à mon ordinateur, si mon état est indisponible:"

as-tu coché: "choisir l'état disponible"?


----------

